# code 3 lights



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

I was wondering if the code 3 lights are any good? I am looking into getting one, and i think the state here uses them on their trucks but not sure. I want something that is going to be bright even if it is slow.


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 9, 2004)

Code 3 makes a very high quality product.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

What code 3 product?


----------



## m00nraker (Jun 30, 2007)

ultimate plow;447843 said:


> What code 3 product?


Again, depends on what light your looking at.

They are a well known company that make products as good as any other, but their LED line tends to be a little pricier than Whelen.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I have two of their dual rotator bars. I have had fine luck with them and think they are great. In terms of whats brighter, strobes are mostly the same, rotators, than LED's. Thats just my opintion. Obviously LED's are much brighter, but I dont think you would go wrong with one of their products.


----------



## HAZMAT (Nov 8, 2007)

All of the lights I run on my POV for the fire department are CODE 3 www.code3pse.com I cant say enough good things about the products they make. Now that you mention it I do have a CODE 3 light for sale *http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52484*

- Kevin


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

HAZMAT;448140 said:


> All of the lights I run on my POV for the fire department are CODE 3 www.code3pse.com I cant say enough good things about the products they make. Now that you mention it I do have a CODE 3 light for sale *http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52484*
> 
> - Kevin


Speaking of CODE 3 lights... I have a few Code 3/Traffic buster, Federal and Whelen Sirens and speakers for sale. Have some older strobe modules and some cables too!


----------



## HAZMAT (Nov 8, 2007)

Pirsch;448384 said:


> Speaking of CODE 3 lights... I have a few Code 3/Traffic buster, Federal and Whelen Sirens and speakers for sale. Have some older strobe modules and some cables too!


Pirsch I have inquired about your stuff before, drop me an email [email protected]

- Kevin


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

the light im looking at is a mag mt. anyone use one of them?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

All of my strobes and beacons on my other trucks are mag mount. Never had a problem. The Foreman take them off after storms though. I am sure driving 65mph on the highway everyday with one on, and your bound to loose one.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

wahlturfcare;449225 said:


> the light im looking at is a mag mt. anyone use one of them?


What type are you look'n at? I used to use a Code 3/Force 4 LP mini bar 6001M to be exact. That thing cleared alot of traffic! Double rotator offset, angled mirror.

Don't know if this guy is still in business but it's where I got the pic... http://members.aol.com/Dcaptain/page3.htm


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

wahlturfcare;447808 said:


> I was wondering if the code 3 lights are any good? I am looking into getting one, and i think the state here uses them on their trucks but not sure. I want something that is going to be bright even if it is slow.


nova.com...............................


----------



## Tagg (Oct 25, 2005)

Goto: www.florapse.com and look at the SPECIAL at the top right of the page. Code 3-PSELB420AMH Excellent light very bright. Just purchase 1 about 3 days ago. FREE Shipping and NO TAX. Great Deal for $ 94.95 payup


----------



## Tagg (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Tagg;452210 said:


> Goto: www.florapse.com and look at the SPECIAL at the top right of the page. Code 3-PSELB420AMH Excellent light very bright. Just purchase 1 about 3 days ago. FREE Shipping and NO TAX. Great Deal for $ 94.95 payup


Ordered the same light yesterday for $94.95 with no tax and got free shipping and i am receiving it tomorrow. 3 days. Now www.FLORAPSE.com is a deal. Thanks for the site.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I have the code3 excaliber. very reliable, very bright.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

One of the Code 3 rotators I just bought lasted one storm, and a bulb already burnt out. Anyone ever heard of this? Is the bulb easy to change out??


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Gicon;462328 said:


> One of the Code 3 rotators I just bought lasted one storm, and a bulb already burnt out. Anyone ever heard of this? Is the bulb easy to change out??


yeah they are pretty easy to change out. take it apart and 5 mins later you have it all fixed up.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Burkartsplow;462414 said:


> yeah they are pretty easy to change out. take it apart and 5 mins later you have it all fixed up.


Do you just pull the bulb out? Does it unscrew?


----------



## Tagg (Oct 25, 2005)

Just plugs in. Walmart for under $ 5.00.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

pull it out. "thats what she said!"


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Burkartsplow;462859 said:


> pull it out. "thats what she said!"


Since than.....the Pearl Necklace has been invented.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Gicon;462454 said:


> Do you just pull the bulb out? Does it unscrew?


If it has a wide base, it's a push down and 1/4 twist like an 1157 bulb, if it's got a narrow base it's an H1 bulb, you'll have to pull the little c-clip off and then pull the old bulb out and put the new one in and re-clip it. Not hard to do just make sure you don't touch the bulb with your fingers!


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i went to ebay.......they have a code 3 amber mini light bar with a magnetic mount it works very well and looks good it only cost 85 bucks and was shiped fast.....this was my secound one i got from ebay.......and i love it


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

docsgmc;467510 said:


> i went to ebay.......they have a code 3 amber mini light bar with a magnetic mount it works very well and looks good it only cost 85 bucks and was shiped fast.....this was my secound one i got from ebay.......and i love it


Who did you buy from?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Gicon,
I bought from this company a cupple times. Very fast shipping and they offer free HI-Speed upgrade. Hope this helps.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Code-3-Inc-lightbar-AMBER-Police-Beacon-HI-SPEED_W0QQitemZ260196650680QQihZ016QQcategoryZ396QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea I bought two bars from them within the past 2 weeks. The first one was a low speed, and they didnt say anything about a high speed. I got both in. I dont know if there is a huge difference between low and high anyway. The first bar I bought, a bulb blew within 2 days. Ive had one bar for 5 years, and never changed a bulb. Than I asked the guy for a price on 5 more bars, and he hasnt responded yet. So So on the customer service seeing as how he could have said, hey do you want a high speed instead, or one is coming in next week, or something. This will make a purchase of 7 bars within 1 month. Guess im small potatoes in his eyes.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Gicon;467561 said:


> Yea I bought two bars from them within the past 2 weeks. The first one was a low speed, and they didnt say anything about a high speed. I got both in. I dont know if there is a huge difference between low and high anyway. The first bar I bought, a bulb blew within 2 days. Ive had one bar for 5 years, and never changed a bulb. Than I asked the guy for a price on 5 more bars, and he hasnt responded yet. So So on the customer service seeing as how he could have said, hey do you want a high speed instead, or one is coming in next week, or something. This will make a purchase of 7 bars within 1 month. Guess im small potatoes in his eyes.


It is the holidays... maybe he is away from his computer.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

IMAGE;467611 said:


> It is the holidays... maybe he is away from his computer.


(this was a week and a half ago)


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

I emailed him too on some replacement lense for another bar I had and he never responded. But his ebay store and shipping is good as anything.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

ultimate plow;467648 said:


> I emailed him too on some replacement lense for another bar I had and he never responded. But his ebay store and shipping is good as anything.


agreed. I guess the money we saved is worth a delayed response.


----------



## Tagg (Oct 25, 2005)

Besr Deal is shown in post # 13 of this thread. $ 94.95. No Tax and Free Shipping . Hard to beat this price !!!.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i like the speedy shiping.......i got the lights in 3 days......and they work graet.....very bright and easy hook up.........for $89 bucks you cant comlplain to much....this is the one i have....http://cgi.ebay.com/Code-3-lightbar...goryZ396QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tagg (Oct 25, 2005)

$ 89.99 is a Good Price if it was FREE SHIPPING !!! However we only about 30 miles away from this dealer and it would cost us $ 9.62 to ship to us  The guy at www.florapse.com has FREE SHIPPING and was delivered to us in 2 days and he is in New Jersey which would probably be a 1 Day Ship to you !!!:guns But its like whatever you LIKE.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

i hope wahlturfcare got all the answers he needs......about code 3 lights.........thanks all:salute:


----------

